# Carrot Wine



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

Ingredients


4lbCarrots, Scrubbed And Diced
1 canWhite Grape Juice Concentrate
3 lbSugar
1 tsp acid blend
1 Teaspoon Tannin
1 gallonWater
Nutrient
Yeast


Instructions


Boil carrots for 30 minutes, strain and cool. Adjust the SG to 1.090 at first then add extra sugar and continue fermentation to maximum alcohol tolerance of the yeast. I used Montrachet yeast.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Martina, I have noticed you use Montrachet yeast in about every wine you make. I think you should try different yeast/fruit combinations. Just a suggestion. *Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

It's the only yeast I know will do well in my basement. Cotes de Blanc just didn't do it's trick. In fact, I had to throw 2 batches out (which I shouldn't have) because it was a stuck fermentation. I found this one, and stuck with it, but since I don't know what else to use, I stay with it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Lalvin K1V-1116. You will love it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

Gotcha. Thanks a lot Glenvall. You're going to make me a winemaker yet!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

LOL, that's funny. I should practice what I preach.


----------

